# General > Farming & Crofting >  Sheepdog looking for work

## bluescapa

Hello
I have a well trained young dog, that i am looking for work to give him more experience on different sheep and places, and to help anyone out who has sheep along the way. 
Very Reasonable Rates, more interested in getting work for my dog.  :Smile: 
Pm me on here or
Call Daniel; 07590243476

----------


## Mackerel

I've taken a note of your number; what a useful service that would be.  Save me stressing out my ewes, chasing them all over the park!

----------


## Skerryloon

This service is still available! Don't hesitate to contact me, no job to big or small.

----------

